# 3 IVF cycles 1 FET all negative what next??



## Catybr (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi

I've just finished my 4th transfer with a negative.
I've had 3 cycles of Ivf the first 2 cycles we ended up with 3 embryos only 2 making it on each cycle and 2 put back in on day 2, on are third cycle we had 4 embryos 2 put back in on day 2 only 1 of the remaining embryos making it to be frozen all embryos were of good quality but all ended in negative tests. We've just done a natural frozen cycle with a 5AB quality embryo which has also resulted in a negative.
A little bit about me had my tubes clipped in 2009 due to ectopic and hydrosalpinx. Low AMH slightly raised FSH also diminished ovarian reserve, I have secondary infertility. Had my son from a previous relationship when I was 19 no problems.
My husband has no issues.
Advice needed is what to do now, or what should I be asking my consultant
My partner has no issues also i


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Catybr

I'm so sorry to hear about your failed transfers   It's very hard. 

It's probably best to discuss with your consultant as he/she will know more of your history. There are so many reasons why IVF can fail, it can feel overwhelming. I hope you find some answers


----------

